# Boxxer für Froggy 318



## Newbiee (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
hät da mal ne Frage!
Und zwar hab ich das Froggy 318 von 2011 mit der Domain R, würd jetzt aber gern auf die Rock Shox Boxxer RC von 2013 umsteigen. Die Frage: Die Geo vom Rahmen dürft des Aushalten oder? Weil die 2012er und 2013er Modelle vom Froggy haben ja auch ne Doppelbrückengabel mit 200mm Federweg drauf? Oder hat sich was an der Geo vom Rahmen geändert?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Dezember 2012)

Schon mal die Mühe ghemacht und im Froggy Fred nach Boxxer gesucht?
Damit sollte sicvh deine Frage schon beantworten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbiee (3. Dezember 2012)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Schon mal die Mühe ghemacht und im Froggy Fred nach Boxxer gesucht?
> Damit sollte sicvh deine Frage schon beantworten lassen.



ja und leider hab ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden, sonst hät ich kein Thema aufgemacht...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das geht. Das Froggy darf mit Doppelbrücke gefahren werden.


----------



## Newbiee (5. Dezember 2012)

Danke!


----------



## OSS117 (5. Dezember 2012)

Froggy+Boxxer=


----------

